
We’re excited to announce that we’re joining Facebook - Impossible
http://www.twobigears.com/index.php
======
greyhat
The language in these announcements is so cliched and tired. You're not
"joining" anything, you were bought and now you work somewhere else. This
isn't a baby shower or an engagement announcement, if anything your users are
probably unhappy that their product is vaporizing, not thrilled for your
Incredible Journey.

~~~
dang
It's true that acquisition announcements have gotten like that, but so has the
genre of the angry internet comment response to them. The former, at least,
contain a small amount of information; the latter only bitterness.

~~~
whamlastxmas
How is this a noteworthy comment? You admit that press releases like this are
tired and cliche and misleading marketing speak, and then somehow expect
people to not be unhappy with that, or to not express their opinion? This is a
discussion platform, people will discuss things. There's not a whole lot to
say about this article because there's so few details on what's going to
change because of this (other than it being free).

~~~
dang
The idea of HN is to go for interesting discussion. Responding to a cliché
with another, angrier cliché isn't interesting, because once something has
become a cliché it's by definition predictable. At that point all you get is
reflexive piling-on, not new insights.

------
plaguuuuuu
Cool. Make it more difficult for devs to support more than one VR device (or
even both PC and Oculus) by forcing them to implement more than one audio
pipeline.

------
abledon
I hope this doesn't fizzle out their inertia, similar to what seems to be
happening to Occulus, in comparison to Vive smoking past em'.

------
Olscore
That domain name is terribly ambiguous. One of those brand names that doesn't
translate well to a domain. Keep reading the domain as gears. Hah. PSA to
anyone building a brand or picking a name.

~~~
covercash
One of my favorite examples of this:

[http://www.handynasty.net](http://www.handynasty.net)

------
tmcarr
Very cool, but I wish your site didn't use Flash. I mean... seriously...

------
unlinker
#OurIncredibleJourney

